# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  "Relapse"

## bcason

I've been recently suffering from anxiety (to this degree) for about 7 months. I've been feeling very hopeful that I had all of this under control. I take Prozac and beta blockers and go to therapy biweekly. All of these things, plus my new found religion have been great tools to get me through this. But today, out of no where, I had that sinking feeling of doom and fear. It took over so quickly before I realized what was happening. The reoccurring negative thoughts started back up and just like that I felt like I reverted right back to the beginning. But I didn't. I slowed down, I used my tools, I controlled my thoughts, I breathed, I talked it through with a relative, and I journaled my feelings. Ironically I just saw an email from this forum saying it has been a while since I posted. So here I am, writing to you all about my scary day. It does leave doubt in my mind that I'll ever be cured but today also reminded me how far I've come, I got through it and went on with the day. I'm nervous for bed time, that's when I feel the most alone. I'm afraid I will need someone to talk to in the middle of the night but I won't want to bother anyone out of their sleep. But I have my dog. , and of course God. And all of you that I can read stuff from. 
Have any of you had moments of a "relapse" that you were or weren't able to overcome? What did you do? How did you proceed? 
Thanks in advance. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Peace be with you!

----------


## L

Hey welcome back - I just want to ask what does cure mean to you?

----------


## bcason

Well, I guess cure is a strong word. But what I am looking for is more confidence in myself and trust in my own mind to overcome these issues when they do arise. I would love to never experience these problems again, but I'm sure that's asking a bit much. Maybe I can learn to cope with stress, and one day not have these problems!

----------

